# Anyone from Texas around?



## jubjub47 (Sep 9, 2008)

I'm just curious who's from the state and where you might be located. I'm up in Dallas and I know a few people around town, but that's about it.


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

I'm from Texas, but I currently live in Michigan. Grew up in Houston, and lived in Denton for a couple years.

If you haven't, contact Cindy Dickens (vivariumconcepts.com) about getting signed up for the Texas Dart Frogs email list.


----------



## jubjub47 (Sep 9, 2008)

Hey Zach, sorry you lived in Denton Not much going on there unless your going to UNT. I've known Cindy since before I left the hobby 10 years ago and have spoken with her recently. She's a good person. I'm on the mailing list too, but there isn't a whole lot happening on it.


----------



## sinflspeed (Aug 6, 2008)

Down in San Antonio, but make a trip or two to FTW every month. Not a whole lot going on my way either. Maybe get together at the next show for a meet and greet.


----------



## jubjub47 (Sep 9, 2008)

I can't figure out why there aren't more froggers around here. What kind of frogs are you keeping?


----------



## texasgoldbuyer (Nov 20, 2008)

I am from Houston. I too can't beleive how little there is around here with us Texans and our frogs. I know they are out there. I have 2 kinds of dart frogs and love them. I am looking to pick up about 3 more groups or maybe 4 and then see what happens. I love the E. Tricolor, Leucs, Blue Auratus just to start off with. I know the lady from Dallas you mention. She is nice and I have bought some supplies from her. She is however a bit high on her frogs. I went to the last show in Houston and met up with her. I have bought my good stock from Josh's frogs. He has been a major help to me. Walked me through setting up the Viv's right to making sure the frogs were doing ok. Also sent me what he uses for the pairs to lay eggs in to get me started. Can't beat the guy in my opinion. Anyway hope to hear back from some of you and let's get this group going here..


----------



## jubjub47 (Sep 9, 2008)

Cindy and Josh are both great. I've bought from both and can't wait to buy from them again. I know of only 2 other people keeping darts in the Dallas area. 

I'm not sure what you have, but this ad was posted yesterday and they're down your way. http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/frog-classifieds/34392-fine-spot-azurues-one-time-cheap-deal.html


----------



## texasgoldbuyer (Nov 20, 2008)

Thanks I have emailed them to see what they have. I know there are several frog keepers in this area but I guess they keep a low profile. Anyhow consider me a new friend and maybe we can chat sometime over frogs and coffee. Had to throw that in sounded kind of neat. Keep in touch.


----------



## Bcs TX (Sep 13, 2008)

Ok count me in Tim!
I am in Plano (North Dallas area). 
I also figured their would be more Texas Froggers.


----------



## texasgoldbuyer (Nov 20, 2008)

Well then maybe it's up to us to find them and bring them here. I know of several in the houston area but never seem to run into them. I know of a pet shop that sells lots of darts in the area so they have to be here. Maybe we can get everyone involved here and bring lilfe to this group.


----------



## xm41907 (Nov 26, 2007)

I grew up just across the Oklahoma border in Ardmore. I lived in Sherman for three years working for Texas Instruments, then four years at College Station finishing up my B.S. and completing an M.S. If memory serves, there is a great pet store somewhere around Katy with some awesome vivs.


----------



## sinflspeed (Aug 6, 2008)

There is Pet's a Plenty on Hwy 6. Picked up 4 Mantellas there about 2 months ago. Nice set ups and willing to deal with a buy it now attitude. Frogs are doing great and eat like pigs. Also have Amazonia Milk Frogs from Patrick Nabors. Working on two more tanks for some new additions but undecided at this point. Anyone want to comitt to a meeting at the Lone Star Expo? Need to finish up some work and I am sure I will be there.


----------



## Gdbyrd (Nov 25, 2008)

I'm from the RGV, about 4 hours south of San Antonio. There are no vivs here :*( The only time I've seen anything related to a PDF was a Red Eared Mantella(he came home with me ) But otherwise this hobby doesn't really seem to exist here.


----------



## guppygal (Aug 23, 2007)

Howdy!
We live in Magnolia, just north of The Woodlands, and that's north of Houston. I've had my darts for a little over 5 yrs now and they're doing great. You guys are right - Texas froggers are few and far between. Can't figure out why - it's such a cool hobby!

A lot of pdfs are pretty resilient. About 2 1/2 yrs ago, we packed up a tank with 3 auratus into a moving van for what we thought would be just one day. Unfortunately, we didn't close on our new home until 8 days later, and I was frantic. After all, it was April in Houston, and it gets toasty really quick. I'm happy to say that all survived and they're thriving. I also have powder blues, azureus, cobalts and leucs. Make that 'a LOT of leucs'...would anybody be interested in acquiring a few? Drop me a pm and let's talk frog -

kristi


----------



## jubjub47 (Sep 9, 2008)

Hey Kristi, good to hear another Texas frogger. I know someone interested in leucs. I'll send you a pm.


----------



## guppygal (Aug 23, 2007)

Very nice - thanks, Tim!

I'm not yet ready to start shipping yet, so I'm hoping some local froggers will come to my aid. I'm thinking that I may contact the local schools to see if they'd like to learn about the frogs and their environment and donate a tank or two. That way, maybe I can help develop more interest in the hobby as well as increased awareness regarding pdfs in the wild. Hmmm, it could work - 

take care -
kristi


----------



## Courtney8526 (Nov 2, 2008)

I'm live in Buna, which is north of Beaumont. I just got my first dart frog (Azureus) Monday. I'm very excited to see him grow in his new viv.


----------



## broncos42 (Apr 12, 2008)

Hey, i live in dallas and am having a hard time finding a male leuc for my female. Think anyone can help me? I am looking for pick up not too far from Dallas. I would like a male breeding age cause i really want to breed her think it would b a cool experience.

Thanks
Josh

[email protected] or pm


----------



## Poison-Dart-Fart (Sep 30, 2005)

hello, I live in killeen. and go to dallas alot and sometimes to houston.


----------



## jubjub47 (Sep 9, 2008)

Maybe once you get some vent froglets we can swap some froglets to get some different blood into our groups. I think I'll have some eggs very soon.


----------



## rhacos (Dec 11, 2007)

I'm in Dallas. Right now I've got a group of Chocolate Leucs, a pair of azureus and a group of Giant Orange Tincs that have recently morphed out. I have worked with Geckos (Rhacos.com - Captive Bred Rhacodactylus and other geckos) for years and just recently picked up these frogs and I think they are a blast. 

Thanks,
MIKE


----------



## Poison-Dart-Fart (Sep 30, 2005)

jubjub47 said:


> Maybe once you get some vent froglets we can swap some froglets to get some different blood into our groups. I think I'll have some eggs very soon.


i got my frogs from joshsfrogs where did u get yours? and i have 3 tads now and two other film cans full of eggs.


----------



## CharleyT (Nov 29, 2008)

Candi and I are up in Little Elm (North of Dallas).

1 viv set up, and one about to be started.

Charley


----------



## Theend882 (Nov 26, 2006)

i'm in Houston...its pretty hard to find other PDF owners out here


----------



## Dragonflylady (Jan 6, 2009)

Hello Houston! I'm in Cypress (just a bit North on 290). I've wanted to find a Dart Group for years. My first year keeping frogs I crashed so many fruit fly cultures I must have shelled out over $300 in 'Next Day Air' fees for flies.  It would have been nice to have a local support system back then. Any local newbies get in the same pickle give me a holler and I'm good for a few fruitfly cultures.


----------



## Ontariofrogger1973 (Oct 18, 2008)

hey! im from college station!


----------



## a Vertigo Guy (Aug 17, 2006)

Im in Spring (North Houston). Seems theres a few more people coming out of the woodwork now. 

C


----------



## draze03 (Aug 19, 2006)

Hey I'm in San Antonio...


----------



## froggerboy (Jul 9, 2006)

draze03 said:


> Hey I'm in San Antonio...


I didn't realize San Antonio had any froggers.


----------



## jubjub47 (Sep 9, 2008)

froggerboy said:


> I didn't realize San Antonio had any froggers.


Haha, almost enough to start a club


----------



## timnkim (Mar 1, 2008)

Big town of Alvarado checking in, just south of Ft Worth


----------



## bstorm83 (Jul 16, 2007)

froggerboy said:


> I didn't realize San Antonio had any froggers.





draze03 said:


> Hey I'm in San Antonio...


I am at Randolph AFB so if you live around there I am one of the guys buzzing your house, lol


----------



## Spud (Jan 9, 2009)

Checking in from SW Fort Worth


----------



## jubjub47 (Sep 9, 2008)

Good to see another frogger nearby. Welcome aboard.


----------



## Nope not Kermit (Feb 8, 2009)

I'm in Austin. I just started this hobby and am looking at leuks. I got my tank its not exactly what I want but its a good rookie tank. Its an 18g tall. So any ways a wave to you all. If you all get a chance to come to austin zookeepers rocks the guys there are awesome.


----------



## bstorm83 (Jul 16, 2007)

what is that?


----------



## TonyT (Feb 16, 2004)

I am in Marshall, TX right now. I been out of the hobby for about 2 years now. I am about to get some frogs real soon. I had about 148 frogs when I got out. Hated having to do it but I got transfered to Albuquerque, NM for a while. Now that I am back I am ready for some more. Glad to see some TX people around. 

TonyT


----------



## FuzzyTB (Apr 3, 2008)

Hello, from Burleson.
Got my first Costa Rican's from Patrick Nabors about four years ago. Picked up a male Rican from Cindy with Vivarium Concepts several months back with a few Leuc's and have my first CR tads in the water right now.

Hey timnkim and Spud, ya'll aren't too far away. What kind of pdf's do you have?


----------



## froggerboy (Jul 9, 2006)

Wasn't there a guy in San Antonio who breeds mints?


----------



## jubjub47 (Sep 9, 2008)

FuzzyTB said:


> Hello, from Burleson.
> Got my first Costa Rican's from Patrick Nabors about four years ago. Picked up a male Rican from Cindy with Vivarium Concepts several months back with a few Leuc's and have my first CR tads in the water right now.
> 
> Hey timnkim and Spud, ya'll aren't too far away. What kind of pdf's do you have?


Your not far away from me either.


----------



## FuzzyTB (Apr 3, 2008)

Where 'bouts in Dallas, Tim? Also, what frogs do you keep?


----------



## Spud (Jan 9, 2009)

Hi David

I am new to the hobby, only having gotten my frogs in December; I had waited until school was over and I got a steady job before plunging in as I knew I would be hooked. I currently have 2 azureus which I hope will be a pair. They are a little young to be certain of their genders, but I am pretty optimistic. I also have a planted 12x12x18 exo that I hope will be home to a couple imitators soon. Nice to know other froggers are nearby. 

- John


----------



## bstorm83 (Jul 16, 2007)

Nice to have you! Are you going to the show in arlington?


----------



## Spud (Jan 9, 2009)

Yes I will be going. What about you?


----------



## TonyT (Feb 16, 2004)

Where is this pet shop that you speak of?????????????????? I would gladly make the drive one weekend just to check it out.

TonyT



texasgoldbuyer said:


> Well then maybe it's up to us to find them and bring them here. I know of several in the houston area but never seem to run into them. I know of a pet shop that sells lots of darts in the area so they have to be here. Maybe we can get everyone involved here and bring lilfe to this group.


----------



## Tripod (Jun 5, 2006)

Chalk another one up in the Houston area...League City to be precise. Looks like were up to a baker's dozen for the whole state!

Steven


----------



## jubjub47 (Sep 9, 2008)

Seems like the Houston area has a few more froggers then we do up here.


----------



## Bcs TX (Sep 13, 2008)

Hi all!
Glad the Texas list is getting longer. Looking for local pick up in the near future. I have a proven pair of banded leucs coming tomorrow, my b/b auratus are calling, and should have a pair out of my 5 small spot leucs (they should be old enough in October-November). I know Tim is covered up in tads as well.

-Beth


----------



## ab1502 (Jun 27, 2007)

Im from Austin


----------



## Spectre66 (Apr 27, 2009)

I'm here in Pearland(south of Houston) and yes it seems as if there are alot of froggers in the Houston area, relatively speaking. Right now I"m getting back into the hobby, about 10 years ago I had quite a few Leucs and Auratuses but now getting back into it I'm looking at Azureuses Auratus and Terribilus. We'll see what direction I go... 

I think forming a Texas email group is a good idea for all involved. There doesn't seem to be any fruit fly vendors in Texas so getting fruit flies when a cultures crash can be very hard and sometimes impossible in the hot months.

UPS Ground delivers next day when shipping from Texas to Texas. Pack the box right and get the package to UPS around 5pm(office depot usually has a 5pm pickup, call and ask) and its a cheap overnight with minimum stress to the culture.


----------



## jubjub47 (Sep 9, 2008)

There is a Texas group in yahoo groups. I do think an email group would be good though.


----------



## fishdoc (Apr 24, 2007)

Hey, can't feel too sorry for you Texans. Try living in Southeastern New Mexico-only thing green around here comes in space ships. No one is from the El Paso or Lubbock area?
My hobbies are pretty much internet supported-although I did get to go to a great training a couple of weeks ago- "amphibian biology, conservation and management" at the Toledo Zoo. One of the resources they suggested was dendroboard, which I thought was a huge compliment to the site.
gracias,
consuelo

PS as far as sites go, I like Brians Tropicals best, but I have bought from Black Jungle, Joshes, AZ ranch...


----------



## jubjub47 (Sep 9, 2008)

You've definitely got it bad. What part of NM are you in? I have a ton of family in Las Cruces and visit a few times a year.


----------



## Courtney8526 (Nov 2, 2008)

Spectre, if you ever go downtown, you can go to Char's reptiles to get fruit flies. I got my first culture from her when I was in the area to get my Azureus.


----------



## fishdoc (Apr 24, 2007)

I'm in Roswell, son is at White Sands. Honestly, you can't buy crickets here unless half the pack is dead. I forgot I have also bought from Saurian and had good luck. My class gave me a ton of info-websites like tropiflora (WOW) and casaflora that I haven't been to yet. Also a good recipe for terrarium substrate if anyone is interested.....c


----------



## Tripod (Jun 5, 2006)

Roswell, huh? Well, Fishdoc, as a native Texan who lived at White Sands Missile Range for 8 years all I can say is....."Sorry." 

In all honesty, though, I enjoyed my stint in the Land of Enchantment. We owned a vacation cabin in Cloudcroft and spent as much time as possible in the mountains there - absolutely beautiful.

I also backpacked through most of the other mountain and wilderness areas of the state. I wish Texas had some high elevation mountains and more public land...and fewer hurricanes.

Steven


----------



## draze03 (Aug 19, 2006)

froggerboy said:


> Wasn't there a guy in San Antonio who breeds mints?


Do you mean grendel88....Yeah I think he still breeds them... Haven't talked to him for awhile.


----------



## texas2815 (May 30, 2009)

Hello 

live down here in Brownsville

I'm new to the hobby and love the board.


----------



## mugirl08 (Jun 21, 2009)

I'm in the Killeen/Ft Hood area and I'm setting up my first tank soon. Nice to "meet" all of you


----------



## jubjub47 (Sep 9, 2008)

Welcome to the boards. Always good to see another frogger in the state. There is another frogger very near you as well. Feel free to ask away and we'll see if we can help.


----------



## jubjub47 (Sep 9, 2008)

I know this is a big state, but would there be any interest in doing a meeting up in the Dallas area? I wouldn't mind hosting it on a Saturday or Sunday if enough people think they would like to do so.


----------



## Spud (Jan 9, 2009)

I would be interested


----------



## Agreen (Jul 29, 2009)

I'm in Austin.
Don't have frogs yet, still lurking around the forums trying to learn everything. Will probably start my first viv this fall.


----------



## jubjub47 (Sep 9, 2008)

Welcome to the boards. Holler if you need any help. Also there is a Texas group in the social area you should join as well.


----------



## NorthernFrogguy1976 (Apr 7, 2009)

hey yall, i live in college station, but also go to school nacogdoches. who else lives out here in east texas?


----------



## edwardsatc (Feb 17, 2004)

Lubbock here. Just moved down from Wisconsin. Currently a grad student at Texas Tech, Institute for Environmental and Human Health. Been keeping PDF's 12+ years. Anyone else out here on the Llano Estacado?


----------



## BChambers (Sep 12, 2009)

Just checking my name off the list-I'm in Boerne (just northwest of San Antonio). Also just getting back into Dendrobatids-bred several species back in the dark ages of the 90s.

Anyone attending the SA expo in early November? If so I'll be manning Ron Tremper's table there, so stop by and say hi!


----------



## AFHokie03 (Mar 9, 2007)

Hey Texas,

I'm a Utah frogger about to become a Texas frogger on Saturday. Moving to Wichita Falls (Sheppard AFB). Looks like everyone is farther down south, Dallas being the closest other froggers. I've got 2 leucs and 2 azureus and I'm hoping to get some thumbnails after we get settled in. 

Ken.


----------



## jubjub47 (Sep 9, 2008)

Hey Ken, welcome to Texas. There is actually another DB member in Wichita Falls. Fortunately you're only about 2 hours out of Dallas and there is a decent amount of us down here. I'm not sure what kind of thumbs you're after, but I've got FG vents coming out of my ears.


----------



## AFHokie03 (Mar 9, 2007)

jubjub47 said:


> Hey Ken, welcome to Texas. There is actually another DB member in Wichita Falls. Fortunately you're only about 2 hours out of Dallas and there is a decent amount of us down here. I'm not sure what kind of thumbs you're after, but I've got FG vents coming out of my ears.


Thanks Tim,
My buddy here in Utah is sending my frogs out to me once I get settled. He has some variabilis and orange lamasi I might buy from him. Even if I do, no reason I can't have a tank of vents too! How much are you selling them for?


----------



## RentaPig311 (Jul 6, 2009)

I'm in Denton,Texas. That's about an hour north of Dallas for you south Texans. JubJub is right, not much going on here but for some reason after school we just never left. Now I work corrections for Dallas County and just want to avoid running into any of my residents off duty so living here does the trick. I think the idea of a North Texas frog club or at least group is awesome. I already messed up some cultures I ordered and had to be rescued by JubJub. Luckily he had enough to spare to get me started. He had a rather inspiring collection as well.


----------



## paulmont1719 (Sep 18, 2009)

I'm in Amarillo,TX the great panhandle of Texas.
I'm just getting started in pdf's.


----------



## NorthernFrogguy1976 (Apr 7, 2009)

jubjub47 said:


> I know this is a big state, but would there be any interest in doing a meeting up in the Dallas area? I wouldn't mind hosting it on a Saturday or Sunday if enough people think they would like to do so.


I would be up for that.


----------



## Geckoguy (Dec 10, 2008)

I hope to be from TX soon waiting to hear from a job at Laguna Atascosa National Wildlife Refuge. So I might be from the Rio Hondo/South Padre Island area by next year.


----------



## NorthernFrogguy1976 (Apr 7, 2009)

Geckoguy said:


> I hope to be from TX soon waiting to hear from a job at Laguna Atascosa National Wildlife Refuge. So I might be from the Rio Hondo/South Padre Island area by next year.


I love that place! lots of gators, whipsnakes, rattlers, drymarchon snakes, and leptodiera, if you are into herping. I've seen lots of chirping frogs, and there's some other neat frog species down there: burrowing toads, sheep frogs, mexican tree frogs. Great place, I had a friend who worked on Santa Anna for awhile, he liked it alot. Oh yeah, and theres black-spotted newts. Also, you will have to check out the Cybal Palm forest. its great down there!


----------



## cabshire (Oct 31, 2009)

BChambers said:


> Anyone attending the SA expo in early November? If so I'll be manning Ron Tremper's table there, so stop by and say hi!


I stopped by the show with a buddy of mine. It was a small show but fun. You wouldn't be the guy selling those heated racks were you? 

There was a table with a few Darts available (froglets), they looked a little thin to me but what do I know . I think there is a show in Dallas in Feb. some time, might try to make that one as well. The resent herp show in Austin didn't have any frogs available.

I live in Austin but no frogs yet. Doing the leg work first so I don't end up putting my foot in my mouth. I'll probably be looking for a few _D. luecomelas _when the time comes. I'm also looking into Day geckos.

Peace!


----------



## Spud (Jan 9, 2009)

I know a couple shows coming up:

Lone Star Reptile Expo - Dec 19 & 20, Arlington
DFW Lone Star Reptile Expo

NARBC - March 13 & 14, Arlington Convention Center.
Welcome to the NARBC


----------



## RentaPig311 (Jul 6, 2009)

cabshire said:


> I live in Austin but no frogs yet.


If you're in Austin check out the zookeeper on Burnet. One of the employees is a frogger. Last time I was in there they had quite a few Azureus. They also have great prices on the zoomed tanks. There's another store near there called herpeton but I've never been in.

The show in Arlington isn't all that great. Lots of cool looking snakes, bearded dragons, but almost no frogs. I went a few months back and the only frogs they had were a group of three green mantellas and cindy from vivarium concept had a two azureus. Plus it was so crowded you had to fight to look at anything.


----------



## NorthernFrogguy1976 (Apr 7, 2009)

RentaPig311 said:


> If you're in Austin check out the zookeeper on Burnet. One of the employees is a frogger. Last time I was in there they had quite a few Azureus. They also have great prices on the zoomed tanks. There's another store near there called herpeton but I've never been in.
> 
> The show in Arlington isn't all that great. Lots of cool looking snakes, bearded dragons, but almost no frogs. I went a few months back and the only frogs they had were a group of three green mantellas and cindy from vivarium concept had a two azureus. Plus it was so crowded you had to fight to look at anything.


do you remember on the price of the zoomeds? im looking to get some 12x12x12 or 12x12x18. thanks


----------



## NorthernFrogguy1976 (Apr 7, 2009)

we should have a frog get-together fellow texans

Maybe do a cook-out or something before the NARBC


----------



## cabshire (Oct 31, 2009)

RentaPig311 said:


> If you're in Austin check out the zookeeper on Burnet. One of the employees is a frogger. Last time I was in there they had quite a few Azureus. They also have great prices on the zoomed tanks. There's another store near there called herpeton but I've never been in.


I've been there and talked to the guy you mentioned. A decent enough fellow, he warned me, and I quote, "be careful, its addictive." I didn't see any Zoomed enclosures at the time, I'll ask about them next time I stop by.

I like the Azureus (which they had, ~ 4 to 6 individuals) but I'm partial to the color yellow and would like a call I can hear across the room.


----------



## Bcs TX (Sep 13, 2008)

As far as a "call you can hear across the room" leucs are great - not sure how long you have been in the dart hobby but the pum's out call in volume and intensity than my leucs.
I would highly recommend the leucs, very bold and great calls.
-Beth


----------



## Josh M (Feb 28, 2010)

Whats up to everyone! Im in dallas and have been searching for local froggers a long time now. Ive been a dendroboard member a while now and am excited to find this thread. If anyone knows of a local place to get frogs or supplies shoot me a pm or a email at [email protected]. Ive already talked to jub jub about possibly getting a few vents so anyone else local please let me know. And as for a frogger group or meeting...tht would be very cool hope we get something together.


----------



## Bcs TX (Sep 13, 2008)

I am in Plano, Tim and I have some froglets, so does Cindy.
If you have ff's crashing and need some along with springtails shoot us a pm, we will be glad to help.

-Beth


----------



## ashb (Dec 9, 2009)

Cindy's website is Vivarium Concepts in case you were wondering. I'm in North Houston until August 2011, by the way.


----------



## ryanscroggins (Jan 20, 2010)

Ryan here! I live in Houston and keep many Frogs, toads, newts, salamanders and a few turtles at the house.....Hit me up anytime.


----------



## DendroTerra (Mar 28, 2010)

I'm in Austin. I'm interested in meeting other froggers locally too, so if you're near/in Austin, message me.

~Tobias


----------



## grendel88 (Oct 19, 2006)

Hey I'm in San Antonio. I had a huge collection a few years ago and am just now starting to get back into it. I have breeding pairs of Leucs, Azureus, Pasaje Anthonyii and Bakhuis Tincs. I have Leucs already and tadpoles for the others. Good to hear from other people in the area.


----------



## FuzzyTB (Apr 3, 2008)

I'm in Burleson, south of Fort Worth. I'm going to have to part with some frogs very soon. My wife is due next month and I need to downsize. I have two Leucs and several Costa Ricans. I'l be posting them soon.


----------



## bricespice (Jan 4, 2010)

Im in Oklahoma, but I'd be willing to drive to Texas for a show, meetup or even local pick up of frogs. 
I was just at the NARBC in Arlington last month, totally worth the 4 1/2 hour drive!


----------



## ryangreenway (Apr 30, 2010)

I'm in Amarillo, just got my first frogs, three Orange Lamasi.


----------



## Kugamazog (May 12, 2010)

I'm in College Station. Just starting, hope to have everything established so I can have my first frogs shortly. A meetup in Houston would be great.


----------



## MichelleSG (May 1, 2010)

San Antonian here, just started looking on the boards after my minion (Vivarium Works) turned me on to vivariums. He's building me a 18x18x24 and a 12x12x18 which I have yet to decide what exactly I'm going to put into the smaller one. I want mossy frogs in the larger but I'm leaning towards imitators for the little 'un. After going back a few pages I noticed an Austin store listed that may just be able to get all the frogs I want. Lordy how I love forums, so helpful!


----------



## FuzzyTB (Apr 3, 2008)

I was hoping someone could help me out. I just had all my fly cultures crash. Since it's 100F outside, shipping is out. Is there anyone in the South Fort Worth area that could spare some cultures? I'd be happy to pay or trade. just PM me,
Thanks,


----------



## tincubus (Apr 9, 2010)

deep south texan hear. mission, texas to be exact. live right next to the rio grande. no people other than me and border patrol for miles. although many snakes, armadillos, coyotes, frogs (really big fat frogs), and other river and heat loving animals. hello to all.


----------



## glitch (Feb 25, 2007)

San Antonio here.


----------



## repticular (Jul 24, 2010)

hey i live in north richland hills north texas 35 minutes away from dallas


----------



## arhogfan56 (Jul 27, 2010)

new member here from hallsville near longview. I dont own frogs yet but love them and plan on getting them.


----------



## randa4 (Jul 29, 2010)

Hi Tim
I am a new PDF enthusiast and I live in Helotes, NW of San Antonio. I hope to meet all of you in the coming months when there is a Reptile-Amphibian show in your area.

Mike in Helotes


----------



## randa4 (Jul 29, 2010)

I'm in Helotes near San Antonio. What part of town are you in?

Mike


----------



## randa4 (Jul 29, 2010)

Ryan--please post pics of your new Orange lamasi--it is one species I have on order.

Mike


----------



## jubjub47 (Sep 9, 2008)

Hey Mike, I just got back from a herping trip with a couple forum members down near you in Llano. The 3 of them drove down from Michigan so they saw quite a bit of new stuff. Saw some pretty cool stuff and some really cool terrain.


----------



## Bcs TX (Sep 13, 2008)

Plano Texas (North of Dallas).
Looks like we have a good group of Texas Frogger's.
We need to arrange a frog meet (I have plenty of tads), Tim has quite a few juvies.

-Beth


----------



## randa4 (Jul 29, 2010)

Hi Tim, thanks for your reply. What were you chasing in Llano? Yes, our local ecosystem is doing really well this year with more rain (24" so far). Now it's getting hot--near 100F today.

Mike


----------



## randa4 (Jul 29, 2010)

Beth-

I would be willing to come north for a Texas frog meet!

Mike


----------



## Bcs TX (Sep 13, 2008)

Maybe we should exchange e-mails and try to plan for the fall when it isnt 100 plus degrees. 

What do you say Tim?


----------



## ryangreenway (Apr 30, 2010)

randa4 said:


> Ryan--please post pics of your new Orange lamasi--it is one species I have on order.
> 
> Mike


Here's some old ones.


ryangreenway said:


> Sorry they're not that great, they're all through the glass


Here's two new ones of one of my males from my phone.


----------



## ryangreenway (Apr 30, 2010)

Bcs TX said:


> Maybe we should exchange e-mails and try to plan for the fall when it isnt 100 plus degrees.
> 
> What do you say Tim?


I would be willing to come to the Dallas area as well, maybe Labor Day weekend?


----------



## randa4 (Jul 29, 2010)

Ryan--great pics! This is such a cool species! Thank you!

Mike


----------



## randa4 (Jul 29, 2010)

To All,

I will set aside Labor Day Weekend for the First Annual Texas PDF Convention! 

Mike


----------



## jubjub47 (Sep 9, 2008)

randa4 said:


> Hi Tim, thanks for your reply. What were you chasing in Llano? Yes, our local ecosystem is doing really well this year with more rain (24" so far). Now it's getting hot--near 100F today.
> 
> Mike


I personally didn't have anything particular I was looking for. The other guys on the trip were wanting to see rattlesnakes along with other stuff. We were amazed at how green it was down there. We've had a lot of rain up here too so I should have expected it.


----------



## Sagrei (Jul 26, 2010)

Spring Texas, (North of Houston).

Anyone close to my area have any fruit fly cultures that are will to sell? It kills me to spend 20$ on shipping.

There is a cool non-chain pet store that has a decent variety of darts. Its called S&S Exotics. I've been there, its pretty cool. Plan on getting some Tincs soon.

-Luke


----------



## MichelleSG (May 1, 2010)

PM Spectre66 (Leo), he's in Houston and I'm sure he'd get you some ffs.


----------



## randa4 (Jul 29, 2010)

Tim-Were your friends also looking for Gray Banded Kingsnakes? There are lots, but most are further south and west of Llano. I have a pair of Hwy 77 Pin Stripes myself.

Mike


----------



## jubjub47 (Sep 9, 2008)

Yeah, gray bandeds were on our wish list to find. We were told about a triangle of roads that they're pretty common around, but I left before making that trek. I believe that they went the night I left and didn't find any.


----------



## Spud (Jan 9, 2009)

I would definitely like to join in on a fall get together. I only know a couple Froggers, and would like to meet some more in the area.


----------



## Bcs TX (Sep 13, 2008)

> I would be willing to come to the Dallas area as well, maybe Labor Day weekend


Ryan,
Labor Day weekend is a good idea. Now we need to think of a good place to meet. 

-Beth


----------



## MichelleSG (May 1, 2010)

If it's way up in the DFW area could we do it on the Sunday so those of us that live farther away have time to drive out and back home?


----------



## Bcs TX (Sep 13, 2008)

Will work on hubby, have plenty of room at my house for a get together.
-Beth


----------



## Bcs TX (Sep 13, 2008)

Michelle, I have a 3 spare bedrooms upstairs, you can sleep with heli's, frogs or without. Plus plenty of couches downstairs. 

-Beth


----------



## MichelleSG (May 1, 2010)

Sweet! I have friends in Plano too so I can make a trip of it.


----------



## ryangreenway (Apr 30, 2010)

We should definately get an email list going.


----------



## GregF (Sep 13, 2009)

jubjub47 said:


> Haha, almost enough to start a club


San Antonio here!


----------



## Bcs TX (Sep 13, 2008)

I will start with my e-mail.
[email protected]

-Beth


----------



## ryangreenway (Apr 30, 2010)

Bcs TX said:


> I will start with my e-mail.
> [email protected]
> 
> -Beth


Beth, are you going to be in charge of setting this whole thing up?


----------



## Bcs TX (Sep 13, 2008)

I can take a stab at it.


----------



## ab1502 (Jun 27, 2007)

I live in San Marcos, and my email is [email protected]


----------



## petie4555 (Jul 9, 2010)

Woodlands
[email protected]


----------



## ryangreenway (Apr 30, 2010)

Bcs TX said:


> I can take a stab at it.


Haha sweet, my email is [email protected]


----------



## Spud (Jan 9, 2009)

[email protected]


----------



## Bcs TX (Sep 13, 2008)

Hi all,
Just send me an e-mail and I will make a list.
Thanks!
[email protected]

-Beth


----------



## Bcs TX (Sep 13, 2008)

*Texas Frog Meet*

I talked to Cindy last night and she volunteered to have it at her house, her complex has a large lodge she can reserve. She has quite a few froglets now and lots of frogs to see. The only problem is she would like to have it October, not sure when she has some shows in October and the weather will need to cool so she can have the light on her tanks on regular cycle, she has them on reverse cycle now due to the heat.
I think October is a good time since on Labor Day there is a ton of traffic for those who will be driving.

If you are interested please e-mail me so we can get a list together.
[email protected]


----------



## Bcs TX (Sep 13, 2008)

*Texas Frog Meet*

Is anyone going to the NARBC in Houston?
Tim and I will probably attend.
I was thinking it would be a good idea to do our Texas Frog Meet there.
What do yall think?

-Beth


----------



## guppygal (Aug 23, 2007)

I've never been to this event - will there be any frog vendors?


----------



## jubjub47 (Sep 9, 2008)

Typically there are a few national vendors with frogs and then each region will have some as well. I've never been to the Houston show although I may this year, but Arlington this year had about 10 frog vendors.


----------



## stalwartbh (Dec 22, 2010)

Hey all! I am extremely new to the hobby. I don't have any frogs yet or even a terrarium. I haven't even ever seen the dart frogs personally. I have only seen videos and the like, but I want some so bad! It seems this board is a great place to learn some things. I am in the Waco area and if anyone is in Waco, I would love to see what you have! Hopefully, since neither Austin or DFW is too far away, I will be able to attend some events and the like. I saw I just missed the last DFW meeting this last weekend. Oh well, soon enough I guess. Y'all keep talking. It's been a couple of months since anyone has said anything. Hope to meet you personally soon.


----------



## stalwartbh (Dec 22, 2010)

Just wanted to include my email so if there is a group list, I'll be included. Thanks!

Bradley Hardin
[email protected]


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

sinflspeed said:


> Down in San Antonio, but make a trip or two to FTW every month. Not a whole lot going on my way either. Maybe get together at the next show for a meet and greet.


hey i'm from san antonio as well


----------



## randa4 (Jul 29, 2010)

I am in Helotes, a little NW of San Antonio. I have about 20 or so thumbnails of six species/varieties.

Mike


----------



## earthfrog (May 18, 2008)

Folks, if you posted your email publicly you are opening yourself up to spambots. Ping the admin to see if you can get your emails wiped off the posts. 

I'm from TX too---yeehaw! (Hi Mike, hope your imis are doing well.)


----------



## Zorloc (Apr 6, 2011)

Old thread but new Texan Frog guy.
I dont have a frog yet almost ready to plant my first Viv.
Im in San Antonio real close to helotes.

Very excited about this hobby dont have frogs of first viv and already got ideas for more lol.

Chad


----------



## andry (Jun 15, 2010)

Congrats Zorloc and welcome to the hobby!! I'm from Houston. Holler if you need help.


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

Hey all, just thought I'd say hey. I'm from Tulsa, Oklahoma. Not from Texas, but pretty close!


----------



## Zorloc (Apr 6, 2011)

Thanks for the welcome.
Been busy bulding my first viv been an adventure and at times a let down. but all in all Im finding more than one way to skin a cat (so to speak, not literaly)
Im happy with my turn out so far and I have been taking pics will post a jurnal soon (almost ready to plant)


----------



## ZookeeperDoug (Jun 5, 2011)

I'm Doug from El Paso Texas, I just found out there is another Dart Frogger here! STOKED!


----------



## Zorloc (Apr 6, 2011)

Hey Doug
welcome


----------



## bj_sweeten (May 20, 2011)

let me jump on the band wagon too. I am in Henrietta Texas close Wichita Falls.


----------



## Zorloc (Apr 6, 2011)

Hi Sweeten


----------



## bj_sweeten (May 20, 2011)

How's it going? Any other froggers in the WF are I really need some feeders my ac went out while I was on vacation and wiped out my ff cultures.


----------



## RentaPig311 (Jul 6, 2009)

BJ I'm in Denton. A bit of a drive but if your hurting I've got some. Check your local petco. Mine just started carying them. $10 for a small culture but they've save my tail many times.

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## bj_sweeten (May 20, 2011)

Yeah I did go to petco and petsmart and bought the one culture that had live flies in it but there were only about 10 flies so I paid the $1 a fly but those really didn't do anything for my 3 adult azures. I tgink I am just going to drive to the metroplex tomorrow


----------



## RentaPig311 (Jul 6, 2009)

Sent you a p.m. I'm afraid the petcos around here have the same issue. Sad looking little cultures. For us Texans it's a decent option for starting fresh cultures as ff's with shipping exceeds $10 everytime and you risk dead loss from "warm" days. For feeding it's normally just a day or two worth of food.


----------



## El Saptio Joyas (Jun 15, 2011)

Hello to fellow froggers in DFW area

Just adding my name to the DFW post so you know Im here. I live in Richardson (N. Dallas). If you have any Dart frog emergencies or FF crashes I will do what I can to help out. 

Im back into the hobby after a 17 year hiatus. 

Regards
Scott


----------



## RentaPig311 (Jul 6, 2009)

So the cycle continues. Pest guy came a few days ago and for some reason my flys are dead. He comes every 3 months this is the first time they've died. Was keeping my fingers crossed my bean beetles would start hatching before my frogs got hungry but no luck there. Anyway if any of you North Texans can spare a culture or two I'd really appreciate it. I'm available anytime just shoot me a p.m. with your info.


----------



## Bcs TX (Sep 13, 2008)

I have some spares I can give you.
Might be quite a drive for you, I am in Plano.

-Beth


----------



## bj_sweeten (May 20, 2011)

I Still havent fully recovered from mine yet i took the hydei culture i got from cindy and started 2 cultures they arent doing very well for me and i have 2 melanogaster cultures that are just starting to produce. luckily i have those bean beatle cultures from you that are getting me by.
Speaking of the hydei cultures not doing well do i need to use a different media to culture them?


----------



## RentaPig311 (Jul 6, 2009)

Hey Beth Plano isn't to bad if I can make it before or after rush hour. I've got a lot of hungry frogs so well worth it.

BJ there are two different types of media for the two different flys. Also one is supposed to use the active bakers yeast and one doesn't. I know there are few good threads on here about it. I'll post links if I can find them.


----------



## RentaPig311 (Jul 6, 2009)

Here's the thread I was thinking of.
FFCultures

Your problem is probably with the different development time for males vs females. When I culture them I would use the method in the previous post and use flys out of new and old cultures to start them. They just got to be to big of a hassle though. I only feed melo now. I can feed everyone, even the little guys, with the same cup and it makes the hunt last longer which is always fun.


----------



## RentaPig311 (Jul 6, 2009)

Hey guys I've got been Beatles coming out of my ears right now. It's to hot to ship so figure I'd offer some for local pick up. If anyone want's some just p.m. me.


----------



## jubjub47 (Sep 9, 2008)

Are you still up in Denton? 

I can't seem to get mine going.


----------



## RentaPig311 (Jul 6, 2009)

Yup still in Denton.


----------



## El Saptio Joyas (Jun 15, 2011)

jubjub47 said:


> Are you still up in Denton?
> 
> I can't seem to get mine going.


pm sent - I have FF melan. I can help seed or I have a culture aging but not enough frogs that I will use it.


----------



## atelopusman (Jun 2, 2011)

i am from the westside of ft worth and i currently have 3 leucs i got them from cindy at last reptile expo they are doing great very active and bold always waiting to be fed she answered alot of questions to get me going in the right direction i had recently got back into keeping frog after about 10 years and been back for 3 months having great time just setting up the terrariums the next darts i will be getting will be a pair of azures or a group of green and blacks


----------



## MichelleSG (May 1, 2010)

Is there anyone in/close to San Antonio with viable ff cultures they are willing to sell? I gave birth 2 weeks ago and my cultures got left by the way side. My back up friend got lazy and our local exotics store slacked off too. I don't need much, I only have 4 thumbnails.


----------



## TPinner (Aug 16, 2009)

Hey Michelle, there is a store on Bandera Rd. in San Antonio I think is called SA Exotics that has ff cultures every time I have been in there. Hope this helps. 

Terry


----------



## MichelleSG (May 1, 2010)

That's my second back up. Kevin was ass dragging and let all the cultures die. They're out!


----------



## RentaPig311 (Jul 6, 2009)

The zoo keeper in austin always has pinheads. Normally has some tincs as well. If you can pay for shipping I'll be more than happy to send you some booming bean beetle cultures. It'll take two days though.


----------



## MichelleSG (May 1, 2010)

I can get pin heads but they're too big for thumb nails. I'm pretty sure bean beetles are too but thank you for the offer!


----------



## Oceana (Aug 24, 2011)

TPinner said:


> Hey Michelle, there is a store on Bandera Rd. in San Antonio I think is called SA Exotics that has ff cultures every time I have been in there. Hope this helps.
> 
> Terry


Ive been to that one and its called Alamo Exotics dont really like the place too much though.


----------



## MichelleSG (May 1, 2010)

No, Alamo Aquatics is not the one he's talking about. AA doesn't carry fruit flees, never has. And yeah, they suck. SA Exotics was on Bandera Rd, just further north. Sadly they went out of business though. I ended up getting a Josh's Frogs order. Not all that terribly happy with it though. The 4 cultures didn't produce well. I think 1 didn't produce at all. Good thing my media works really well because I was still able to start new cultures so I'm ok now.


----------



## joshsfrogs (May 6, 2004)

Michelle,

Can you contact me about your order? Unless you specifically chose to void our live arrival guarantee (by choosing a shipping method you were warned not to choose at checkout in red) we would guarantee them to produce.


----------



## BethInAK (Jul 12, 2011)

I will be visiting Texas (dallas.ft worth) in October! Never been to Texas. Anyone wanna show me their frogs?


----------



## Bcs TX (Sep 13, 2008)

Will you be in Dallas around the time of the meet?
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/southwest/69902-n-texas-frog-meet-sat-october-22-2011-a.html

If not send me a PM and let me know when. I will be happy to have you over to check out my frog room. 

-Beth


----------



## MichelleSG (May 1, 2010)

joshsfrogs said:


> Michelle,
> 
> Can you contact me about your order? Unless you specifically chose to void our live arrival guarantee (by choosing a shipping method you were warned not to choose at checkout in red) we would guarantee them to produce.


I didn't order them, my neighbor did. He just had them sent to me because I was home during the day and you can't let these guys sit in the TX sun! I'll have him contact you since the order was in his name.
Thanks


----------



## BethInAK (Jul 12, 2011)

Bcs TX said:


> Will you be in Dallas around the time of the meet?
> http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/southwest/69902-n-texas-frog-meet-sat-october-22-2011-a.html
> 
> If not send me a PM and let me know when. I will be happy to have you over to check out my frog room.
> ...


I will! 
I probably need to be going to the airport then but I'll take a look at the time!!

I always meet the coolest Beths!


----------



## a Vertigo Guy (Aug 17, 2006)

Back in the frog game. I have New River, Leucs, Yellowback, Poweder Blue, Patricia and a single lonely male Citronella.

-Chris


----------



## ubstrong (Jan 2, 2010)

I'd like to resurrect this thread and find a few new froggers here in Houston. I've been frogging for about 4 years and had to figure it out all by myself ( with a little help online) who's from Texas out there who wants to trade, brainstorm and generally talk frog addiction.


----------



## Bcs TX (Sep 13, 2008)

You can join the yahoo group put together for texas froggers: [email protected]. There are plenty of froggers here in Texas that are not on boards. Just send a message to the group that you are looking for froggers in Houston and give your location.


-Beth


----------



## andry (Jun 15, 2010)

I am in Houston! I have thumbs pumilio and leucs. Would love to share info. Send me a pm with your email address or I am on the yahoo group as well. What part of houston are you in?


----------



## ashb (Dec 9, 2009)

I'm from Houston but I go to school in Austin. I breed obligates, if anyone is interested in some trades for plants, cultures, frogs, or needs some supplies, feel free to shoot me a pm.

Ashton


----------



## david.white (Oct 21, 2011)

I'm in Denton as well!


----------



## NorthTexasWilds (Nov 4, 2011)

I am in Denton! About to get my first frogs at NARBC this upcoming weekend!


----------



## joshsfrogs (May 6, 2004)

I was going to school at UNT in Denton when I got my first frogs. Consequently, I'll also be vending at the Josh's Frogs booth at NARBC this weekend. Stop by and say hi!


----------



## Roadkillstewie (Feb 15, 2012)

Fresh Meat from Spring...

Looking to try something new after having a saltwater setup for several years. Currently trying to what size I can build with materials on hand (build sumps & misc for reefers on occasion).


----------



## jordanthegreat3444 (Feb 10, 2012)

Im a Texan Howdy, Im new in dendroboard and love the hobby of the Darts!! haa


----------



## andry (Jun 15, 2010)

Hello to both of you! And welcome! I'm in Houston let me know if I can help. 


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=29.866776,-95.524534


----------



## a Vertigo Guy (Aug 17, 2006)

Those of us in Houston ought to have a meet and greet somewhere casual and do the things nerd people do. In my case, I enjoy flicking fruit flies at non-frog people. Scares the hell out of em.


----------



## alivetheycried (Feb 22, 2012)

wish i knew ppl close to mcallen that were into the hobby, not alot down here


----------



## andry (Jun 15, 2010)

a Vertigo Guy said:


> Those of us in Houston ought to have a meet and greet somewhere casual and do the things nerd people do. In my case, I enjoy flicking fruit flies at non-frog people. Scares the hell out of em.


Yes, I agree! A meet up would be awesome! Should we start a new thread?


----------



## Oceana (Aug 24, 2011)

andry said:


> Yes, I agree! A meet up would be awesome! Should we start a new thread?


Dont forget us people in San Antonio too!!


----------



## pscoma22 (Mar 9, 2012)

Hi i am new here im between dallas and houston just geting into dendrobates. I bought one at narbc from josh's it was a luec it is pretty awsome


----------



## andry (Jun 15, 2010)

Hi and welcome! So where are you exactly because my parents live right smack in between Dallas and Houston in Centerville. Their ranch is just between Centerville and Jewitt. Leucs are awesome! Congrats!


----------



## uponajar (May 10, 2012)

hi i live in dallas and ive been raising my frogs for a couple of months, im new to them but im loving them. i was hoping to find more people around there but it seems like there is so thats a good thing


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

thats not far from san antonio. 



randa4 said:


> I am in Helotes, a little NW of San Antonio. I have about 20 or so thumbnails of six species/varieties.
> 
> Mike


----------



## cobraden (Mar 6, 2007)

Glad I found this post. I am in Houston and am getting back into the hobby after a 10 yr break. Would love to meet some Houston froggers. Maybe that will help me catch up with what I've missed over the last few years in frog keeping.


----------



## andry (Jun 15, 2010)

FYI - In case you haven't gotten the message, I have created a new Yahoo Group for Houston Area Froggers. Please join if you haven't already, thanks.

HoustonianFrogs : Houston Area Dart Frogs


----------



## warlock (Jun 7, 2012)

Austin here!


----------



## Robert IV (Aug 15, 2012)

Hi, I'm setting up my first PDF viv. I' in Corpus Christi.


----------



## tattoomc (Aug 23, 2012)

any frog breeders in houston? thanks mickey


----------



## mnemenoi (Jun 26, 2012)

There should be some local breeders at the ETHC at the end of September and a few of us are going...


----------



## tattoomc (Aug 23, 2012)

i will be there for sure.....you mean the ETHS correct?


----------



## mnemenoi (Jun 26, 2012)

Indeed, that is axactly the convention we had in mind


----------



## jlsanchez72 (Apr 10, 2013)

I'm in Houston !!!


----------



## onemetalknee (Jan 17, 2013)

I am fairly new to Dart frogs(about 8 months) from San Angelo Tx. Have built a couple of 10 gallon vivs but just finished this one. 
Dart Frog Freezer Vivarium - YouTube
Made from a commercial glass door freezer
Enjoy
Robert Baxter


----------



## vivarium_jon (Feb 15, 2013)

I'm in San Antonio, and no kidding there isn't much going on at all down here. I have managed to make a few good connections, and traded for some cool things here and there but there is definitely a lack of amphibian love here.


----------



## redtxn (Apr 30, 2013)

I'm in the hill country, about 70 miles west of San Antonio


----------



## a Vertigo Guy (Aug 17, 2006)

Andry started a Facebook group "Houston Dart Frogs."
All the locals should join up!


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

i'm from san antonio


----------



## pscoma22 (Mar 9, 2012)

Im around san antino for work


----------



## pscoma22 (Mar 9, 2012)

If anyone is interested in some luec tads locally i have some just send me a message


----------



## lhoy (Mar 10, 2013)

I am in Georgetown (just north of Austin). New to PDF's but not reptiles. Would love to meet some other froggers.


----------



## dallas green and gold (Jan 30, 2013)

Dallas/ flowermound

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mike12348 (Jan 23, 2009)

Hey all. I'm from Corpus Christi, which is a couple of hours from San Antonio. 
It seems like the northerners get all the fun when it comes to shows, conventions, ect.


----------



## coltcreech (May 24, 2012)

Hey anyone still in San Antonio , keeping frogs ? Really would like sum Local help to get started.


----------



## lukeklos (Dec 18, 2012)

I'm just south of Dallas, in waxahachie actually! 
I keep some imis, leucs, and cobalts!


----------



## coltcreech (May 24, 2012)

If you start breeding the cobalts let me know


----------



## zachaustin (Sep 19, 2012)

DFW, Blue and black auratus and Nom Imitators. Always looking for diff imi morphs.


----------



## jglow84 (Apr 5, 2013)

Any other austinites wanna hang out and talk frogs and plants?


----------



## Leemeister (Jul 1, 2013)

Howdy yall,

I'm brand new to this hobby, addiction, or sickness. Depends on who is analyzing it. All the other guys in the dorm think its awesome so hopefully I can bring some of them on board too. Anyway I'm in the Austin area, I have another friend here in Austin thats been doing it for years. I cant remember his username though. I'll see him tomorrow most likely and get it from him then. Glad to see everyone organizing. 
If anyone is close by I would be happy to introduce myself and start to get more connected with other hobbyists. Just message/email me and let me know, my knowledge is very limited but I would be honored to obtain some of yalls.

Alex.

[email protected]


----------



## coltcreech (May 24, 2012)

Great to have another frogger in Texas ,welcome


----------



## Rivera00 (Sep 9, 2013)

Hello,
I'm in Killeen it's about an hour northwest of Austin I am quite new to the PDF hobby only had them for about 3 months and love them!!!!

Sean


----------



## Huskysibe (Jan 10, 2014)

Hello, new member here dropping in to say Hi and learn! I am a saltwater reef fanatic but have always wanted to keep Darts so I am here to learn a bunch. If anybody knows of good places in the Fort Worth area to get supplies and frogs please let me know, Im having trouble finding clubs or anybody that knows anything about darts around here. Im sure they are out there but im looking in the wrong places. 

Billy


----------



## smerrill3127 (Mar 31, 2014)

A bit late...
New Yellow terrib owner down in San Antonio.
I have 4 terribs and I can always use advise and 2 cents 

Selina


----------



## grendel88 (Oct 19, 2006)

Hey Selina,
I am in San Antonio. I have orange and mint terribilis and a bunch of other cool stuff. Thee are also two other guys I know of locally. Send me a pm if you need anything or just wanna chat.

Jay


----------



## Entomologist210 (Apr 24, 2014)

I'm from McAllen and just got into dart frogs with my three _Dendrobates auratus_. There aren't many froggers down here in the Rio Grande Valley, but I'm hoping I can convince some of my friends to give it a try!


----------



## Mohlerbear (Feb 20, 2014)

jubjub47 said:


> I'm just curious who's from the state and where you might be located. I'm up in Dallas and I know a few people around town, but that's about it.


Hey! I am in dfw near north Richland hills.


----------



## Mohlerbear (Feb 20, 2014)

My two buddies who are into vivs and PDFs both live rather far. Would love to meet some cool people and check out their set ups. Currently looking for Leucs and thumbs!


----------



## ZookeeperDoug (Jun 5, 2011)

smerrill3127 said:


> A bit late...
> New Yellow terrib owner down in San Antonio.
> I have 4 terribs and I can always use advise and 2 cents
> 
> Selina


Hey Selina. You have some good froggers here in San Antonio. I myself am here, but will be moving soon. Damien aka Whitethumb is here. Jay already introduced himself. There is Roel who is here, and vivarium Jon as well.

If you'ld like to come by sometime, send me a PM. My frogroom is always open to fellow froggers.


----------



## Bcs TX (Sep 13, 2008)

Mohlerbear said:


> My two buddies who are into vivs and PDFs both live rather far. Would love to meet some cool people and check out their set ups. Currently looking for Leucs and thumbs!



Actually 2 individuals in the Ft Worth area Brad (who predominately works with thumbs) and Nate.
PM me for details.


----------



## Mohlerbear (Feb 20, 2014)

Bcs TX said:


> Actually 2 individuals in the Ft Worth area Brad (who predominately works with thumbs) and Nate.
> PM me for details.


Will PM you this evening when I'm home and settled Beth. Thank you


----------



## grendel88 (Oct 19, 2006)

ZookeeperDoug said:


> Hey Selina. You have some good froggers here in San Antonio. I myself am here, but will be moving soon. Damien aka Whitethumb is here. Jay already introduced himself. There is Roel who is here, and vivarium Jon as well.
> 
> If you'ld like to come by sometime, send me a PM. My frogroom is always open to fellow froggers.


I have to warn anyone that decides to stop by and see my setup. Please do so before you visit Doug. His set up puts me to shame.


----------



## Yobosayo (Sep 27, 2009)

Mohlerbear said:


> Hey! I am in dfw near north Richland hills.


Keller / N Ft Worth here, and crawling w/thumbs.

brad


----------



## SilverLynx (Aug 29, 2013)

Texas is a big state. I live down south in Seguin. I am close to SA and Austin. I have an excellent herp vet that is out of Kyle, if anyone in the Austin area needs one. I primarily work with Obligates. Although I do have a big group of Ameergea Bassleri Sisa. 

Thanks,
Lane, aka, SilverLynx


----------



## Mohlerbear (Feb 20, 2014)

Yobosayo said:


> Keller / N Ft Worth here, and crawling w/thumbs.
> 
> brad


No way?!?! What kind? If you sell them looks like Ill be coming to you, no shipping and gas would be like $4 ha! 

My name is Chris Mohler

Would be awesome to see some pics of them or your set up!


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

i'm damien.... i work with ranitomeya mainly. i live in san antonio as doug and jay have mentioned. send me a pm if you want to chat or have any questions.


----------



## SilverLynx (Aug 29, 2013)

coltcreech said:


> If you start breeding the cobalts let me know


I have plenty of Cobalts, and right down the road from you. 

Thanks,
Lane, aka, SilverLynx


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

i still need to stop by and see your set up.... we need to put pencil in a date.



grendel88 said:


> I have to warn anyone that decides to stop by and see my setup. Please do so before you visit Doug. His set up puts me to shame.


----------



## ZookeeperDoug (Jun 5, 2011)

SilverLynx said:


> I have plenty of Cobalts, and right down the road from you.
> 
> Thanks,
> Lane, aka, SilverLynx


How close to SAnd Antonio are you?

I'm thinking of throwing a BBQ and getting all the locals together before I have to skip town.


----------



## Yobosayo (Sep 27, 2009)

Mohlerbear said:


> No way?!?! What kind? If you sell them looks like Ill be coming to you, no shipping and gas would be like $4 ha!
> 
> My name is Chris Mohler
> 
> Would be awesome to see some pics of them or your set up!


Chris- pretty much flooded with Benedicata, Vanzos, Amazonicus, Imitators - banded, noms, and Varadero; Pums - Cauchero, Vulture Points, and have a couple Escudo almost ready to go. 

Shoot me a PM some time, neighbor.

brad


----------



## SilverLynx (Aug 29, 2013)

ZookeeperDoug said:


> How close to SAnd Antonio are you?
> 
> I'm thinking of throwing a BBQ and getting all the locals together before I have to skip town.


Doug, 

I am 32 miles east on I 10. A get together would be great. Also, if anyone is into the big Obligates, you are welcome to drive out to Seguin. It is worth the drive.

Thanks,
Lane,aka, SilverLynx


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

what big obligates do you have? i may have to pencil in a drive 



SilverLynx said:


> Doug,
> 
> I am 32 miles east on I 10. A get together would be great. Also, if anyone is into the big Obligates, you are welcome to drive out to Seguin. It is worth the drive.
> 
> ...


----------



## SilverLynx (Aug 29, 2013)

whitethumb said:


> what big obligates do you have? i may have to pencil in a drive


Ha,ha! The run of the mill stuff, ie, Lita, etc! So pencil in that drive, there are some hard core froggers nearby, lol!

Thanks,
Lane, aka, SilverLynx


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

seguin you say? i guuuuues i could be talked into a good time 



SilverLynx said:


> Ha,ha! The run of the mill stuff, ie, Lita, etc! So pencil in that drive, there are some hard core froggers nearby, lol!
> 
> Thanks,
> Lane, aka, SilverLynx


----------



## Bcs TX (Sep 13, 2008)

If yall are looking for black jeans, cristobals, darklands, blue black auratus or Brazilian yellow head tincs, let me know. 
I'm in Plano close to the George Bush Turnpike.


----------



## ZookeeperDoug (Jun 5, 2011)

SilverLynx said:


> Doug,
> 
> I am 32 miles east on I 10. A get together would be great. Also, if anyone is into the big Obligates, you are welcome to drive out to Seguin. It is worth the drive.
> 
> ...


Oh Seguin, awesome. Damien, mini roadie?


----------



## IndustrialDreamz (Jul 15, 2013)

Hey guys I am a Texan too! From Houston but no darts as of now, still working on vivarium concept and doing lots of research!!


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

going sunday, love to have you. 



ZookeeperDoug said:


> Oh Seguin, awesome. Damien, mini roadie?


----------



## ZookeeperDoug (Jun 5, 2011)

whitethumb said:


> going sunday, love to have you.


Can't go Sunday. Mom is driving into town.


----------



## SilverLynx (Aug 29, 2013)

Got to meet Zookeeper Doug and Whitethumb yesterday. Good to know that South Central Texas has some excellent froggers! The PDFs are in good hands down south! 

Thanks,
Lane, aka, SilverLynx


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

when are we going to have a little get together?


----------



## IndustrialDreamz (Jul 15, 2013)

Just an idea, what if all the texans meet at Moody Gardens (rainforest pyramid) and figure something out from there, this summer would be perfect since its not too far away.


----------



## 07samg (May 27, 2014)

Hello bcs Texas still have any of those yellow heads? what's your price I'm located in plano


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

when is the south texas getting together?


----------



## Bcs TX (Sep 13, 2008)

Pm sent.
If you or others close are interested in frogs willing to trade frogs for help with misc frogroom stuff.


----------



## Samtheman (May 10, 2006)

I'd be down to grill. I'll bring flank steaks.


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

so what's the plan?


----------



## atelopusman (Jun 2, 2011)

i live in fort worth and want to know if anyone been to the new reptarium over in plano think about going this week and want to know if worth it


----------



## Ghost vivs (Sep 26, 2010)

It is a cool little place. Big selection of reptiles, a few darts, lots of supplies for building vivs plus their staff and owner are fairly knowledgeable on what they sell.

The darts are a little on the the pricey side but that is common in brick and morter pet stores.

Casper


----------



## nonliteral (Mar 26, 2012)

I agree with Casper. It's clean, well kept, and the staff always seems friendly and helpful.


----------



## atelopusman (Jun 2, 2011)

thanks that wanted looking mainly for vivarium supplies like exo terra and zoomed no place around dfw seems to carry different size exoterra other then what petsmart and petco have which are not many to finish out my frogroom


----------



## dallasfrogman (Aug 12, 2014)

Hows everyone doing
Im from garland new to dart frogs 
Got a 70 gallon ready and setup so if anyone in the area has any frogs there looking to sale or over crowded in there looking to get rid of them I'll take them for free lol hope to meet some local dart frog keepers


----------



## Mohlerbear (Feb 20, 2014)

atelopusman said:


> i live in fort worth and want to know if anyone been to the new reptarium over in plano think about going this week and want to know if worth it



It's worth it to check it out. I'm in Fort Worth. Not too far of a hike. Guaranteed you can't walk out without buying at least one kind of supply 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bcs TX (Sep 13, 2008)

Mohlerbear said:


> It's worth it to check it out. I'm in Fort Worth. Not too far of a hike. Guaranteed you can't walk out without buying at least one kind of supply
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep and I live close by with some frogs for sale.


----------



## Bob Hall (Nov 30, 2014)

New to the hobby and new to the board. I'm in Dallas, close to Addison Airport, and would love to meet up/talk shop/trade ideas with anyone in the area. It's great to learn that there is a store close by, in Plano. I'll probably check them out this evening.

Feel free to PM me!


----------



## gladiatorsgi (Sep 26, 2011)

I'm in Austin, north side. 

Currently only have/breed Leucs


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

Austin had some good froggers


----------



## RandallW201 (Jun 27, 2014)

Hey, just thought I'd check to see if anyone in the *DFW *area had any froglets for sale before I look at NARBC this weekend. I'd rather support a local person than a big company with crazy prices (mainly shipping) that are able to sell them easier than an individual would. 

There are so many species I'd like to have that the only way I think I could pick is to see whats available and can't pass up.

Mainly looking at thumbs, tincs and auratus 

Take care guys!


----------



## Mohlerbear (Feb 20, 2014)

I have azureus for sale


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bcs TX (Sep 13, 2008)

I have Brazilian Yellow Head Tincs available.


----------



## Bcs TX (Sep 13, 2008)

Looking to find a home for 3 adult leucomelas for a fellow frogger in the DFW area. They were purchased from Cindy Dickens and are 2-3 years old sex unknown. 
Please pm with questions.


----------



## RandallW201 (Jun 27, 2014)

Sorry but I'm not in the market for leucs right now. I'm sure someone on here will see the post and love to have them though. 

A few months ago I'd probably take you up on the Yellow Heads but I've already got some Cobalts and looking for something a bit different. 

Thank you very very much to everyone that has posted. I really like the fact of trying to spread the species around our area and grow the hobby a bit by keeping the business local.


----------



## Bcs TX (Sep 13, 2008)

FYI the leucs are free to a good home, no shipping located in Richardson.


----------



## Bcs TX (Sep 13, 2008)

Leucs are spoken for.
Thanks!


----------



## lhoy (Mar 10, 2013)

I live in Georgetown (just north of Austin), right now only have some Bumble Bee Toads but they hardly ever come out so thinking of going with some Leucs or something similar. I have kept some pumilio species in the past.


----------



## Bcs TX (Sep 13, 2008)

If looking for leucs there is a frogger in DfW that has some juvies for sale pm me via email and I will forward it to him.


----------



## Mohlerbear (Feb 20, 2014)

lhoy said:


> I live in Georgetown (just north of Austin), right now only have some Bumble Bee Toads but they hardly ever come out so thinking of going with some Leucs or something similar. I have kept some pumilio species in the past.



Jim McNeil is in north Austin. I know he has azureus. I've bought from him. Great guy and great frogs. I know he has others. Just not sure what kinds. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Darrell S (Jan 9, 2011)

Hi .
I am a new resident of TX. long hard drive from SoCal. Lost frogs and tanks along the way. but we made it. I have Patricia's breeding like rabbits. and standard Leucs Breeding like mad. 7 froglets of Patricia. 20+ tads of both.
and imitators (understory line) they are in love but not breeding that I can tell.
I have 3 Yellows terribilis. 2 are calling males. Im looking for a confirmed female. Am interested in getting together with fellow froggers. Im in prosper by the the new High School. My Patricias started giving me stange color morphes . The frogglets are now displaying a more cobalt blue, and the yellow has become very bright.


----------



## Mohlerbear (Feb 20, 2014)

harleytt said:


> Hi .
> 
> I am a new resident of TX. long hard drive from SoCal. Lost frogs and tanks along the way. but we made it. I have Patricia's breeding like rabbits. and standard Leucs Breeding like mad. 7 froglets of Patricia. 20+ tads of both.
> 
> ...



What kind of imitators do you have?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Darrell S (Jan 9, 2011)

The imitators are tarapota, so hard to sex, but when the confirmed male calls the other one goes nuts standing on him and dancing around and petting him.


----------



## jpstod (Sep 8, 2005)

There was an Active Frogger Group in the DFW area but it seems to have fallen out...
also I believe that Cindy has gotten out of the Business..

I am up in Wichita Falls..150 miles North.

NARBC hits Arlington twice a year now...just missed one in Feb...Next on is in August I believe.

and Universal Rocks is located in Garland....Killer Products..I drive down and buy direct.
https://www.facebook.com/universalrockslandscape


----------



## Mohlerbear (Feb 20, 2014)

I wish there was more of a group in dfw currently. 

NARBC should be probably October. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Darrell S (Jan 9, 2011)

Hi.
When I first arrived I heard of this frogger group in the area and stories about vivarium concepts, But it all seems to have faded away. SoCal was Really the hot spot for froggers. But Texas has much nicer people.


----------



## Darrell S (Jan 9, 2011)

Thanks jpstod. Im going to drive over to universal rocks this weekend. looks like they have some nice stuff.


----------



## Darrell S (Jan 9, 2011)

hey jpstod, are you with a store.
the link in your sig doesnt work right but I googled it. face book showes what looks like a store. do you sell darts.


----------



## joneill809 (Feb 25, 2012)

Mohlerbear said:


> Jim McNeil is in north Austin. I know he has azureus. I've bought from him. Great guy and great frogs. I know he has others. Just not sure what kinds.


Hey Chris! I have been letting the Azureus and Bakhuis tank raise so I don't have many of them available these days. Steve just snagged my last set of azzies. I have about eight red galacts right now, a few Bakhuis and a True Sip bouncing around the trios viv. My real focus these days is on Lorenzo and Robertus. I have three pair of Lorenzo and a 1.1 and 2.1 Robertus now so hopefully we will be seeing more of them in Texas collections soon!

Casper used to host FrogtoberFest up in DFW every October but he dropped off the radar last year so that gathering fell apart and nothing replaced it. Seems like that was the social event for the triangle each year. It would be nice to see something else start up. 

Oh and it's Jim O'Neill  haha


----------



## Mohlerbear (Feb 20, 2014)

Haha I feel like to turd!! I didn't realize/mean to put McNeil. Ha! I apologize!
Good to hear from ya Jim!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mohlerbear (Feb 20, 2014)

Feel like A turd**

My keyboards killing me today!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joneill809 (Feb 25, 2012)

Lol. I think you met "Jim O'Neill" at a coffee shop near "McNeil" . Good to hear from you too!


----------



## Mohlerbear (Feb 20, 2014)

^^ Haha that is true! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Halter (Jul 28, 2012)

Hi everyone!

I just moved here into the Friendswood (Houston) area about 2 weeks ago from Pennsylvania....I am really looking forward to meeting many new faces. To some of you who do not know me I am the co-founder of www.genesisexotics.com . My brother and I founded this last year and we relocated down here to finally get the ball rolling! We look forward to establishing many new relationships and friendships!


----------



## Ben689 (Apr 26, 2015)

Do you goes know any petstores that sell dartfrogs in sugarland?


----------



## Halter (Jul 28, 2012)

I am in friendswood and I sell some...about 30 minutes away!


----------



## Bcs TX (Sep 13, 2008)

Info on the frog meet:http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/southwest/233850-tx-frog-meet-may-16-2015-a.html


----------



## TexasHuntress (Mar 13, 2015)

Santa Fe tx close to Galveston


----------



## TexasHuntress (Mar 13, 2015)

Does anyone have any El Cope?


----------



## smerrill3127 (Mar 31, 2014)

I'm here in San Antonio too. NE side of town. I have 2 adult yellow terrors. Looking for 2 more adults if anyone hears of any.


----------



## Ben689 (Apr 26, 2015)

@Halter.. What's the address?


----------



## TheLuckiestMommy (Aug 6, 2015)

Im in fort worth looking and Im looking for a deal on 3-4 orange terribs with in road trip distance. Anybody got any ideas?


----------



## Mohlerbear (Feb 20, 2014)

TheLuckiestMommy said:


> Im in fort worth looking and Im looking for a deal on 3-4 orange terribs with in road trip distance. Anybody got any ideas?



Hello!
Unfortunately I don't have any terribs but i am in Fort Worth as well. My names chris. I only have imitators, thumbnails, but if you ever need anything or have questions or whatever, don't hesitate to reach out. I love to talk about this stuff!
Good luck!


Loading bowls and building vivs! Braaap!
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bcs TX (Sep 13, 2008)

If you are willing to wait I have a friend in the area with orange terrib tads.
David at Reptarium in Plano has mint terribs for sale.


----------



## k5MOW (Jun 19, 2015)

I am in Friendswood Texas 20 miles north of Galveston.


----------



## dow (Sep 14, 2015)

I'm in Boerne. Don't have anything yet, but I'm leaning pretty heavy towards thumbnails.


----------



## Mohlerbear (Feb 20, 2014)

I'm in Fort Worth and all I have are thumbnails! They're awesome! 😝


Loading bowls and building vivs! Braaap!
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mwrose777 (Oct 10, 2016)

Hi all, I'm in Pearland. Just setup my first vivarium with a trio of Koetari River's


----------



## jpstod (Sep 8, 2005)

I am still stuck up here in Wichita Falls all by my lonely self...Still Hope to open up a Mini Botanical Garden/Nature Center here some day.


----------



## Mohlerbear (Feb 20, 2014)

dow said:


> I'm in Boerne. Don't have anything yet, but I'm leaning pretty heavy towards thumbnails.




Still looking for thumbs?!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SNIPR806 (Jun 11, 2020)

Bringing this thread back to life see who's still in and what y'all keep. I am in Amarillo keeping:

O. Pumilio Rio Colubre
O. Pumilio Valley Del Rey
O. Vicentei Blue
O. Sylvatica Diablo
D. Auratus Columbian Blue and Green


----------



## TonyT (Feb 16, 2004)

I am in Gladewater Texas. Have around 25 or 30 different frogs at the moment.


----------



## tannereast247 (Apr 19, 2018)

Hey everyone, I am in San Antonio and letting my tank grow in but will be looking to add some frogs hopefully in a month or so, Blue jean Oophaga.


----------

